# Show vs Field for SD prospect



## Bluebee (Mar 11, 2017)

So I have been researching breeders in my area and have had two recommendations for breeders near me. One is a show type breeder the other a field type breeder. Both come with recommendations from different sources and both seem to be good breeders. Now it up to me to decided what I want in a dog. I like that the field breeder titles all her dogs in AKC and UKC events but the dogs are probable have more prey drive and need more exercise than the show dogs. Which could be a problem in SD training and my health sometimes gets into the way of exercise. But would probable be more incline to want to work and do a job for me. Also I want to do obedience events and the field dogs would probable be better if I want to do upper level obedience. The show breeder comes highly recommend though so I cannot discount them. But am a bit concerned about working ability with many of the dogs not having any titles. So I guess its a toss up. Thought I would ask people with more knowledge of the breed what they think.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

I would find a different breeder, even if you have to travel, and find one that breeds moderate dogs. Perhaps the parents have both conformation titles and sport titles? The breeder I am going through has dual purpose dogs and some are better to live with than others, so she has been able to work with me to determine a balance between what I need for everyday living and what I want for any sports I want to do. And then, of course, there are the health clearances, appropriate golden temperament, etc.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Have you asked your trainer (the one who is going to help you train the dog) for her opinion? Have you two discussed going to visit the breeders in question, meeting their dogs and discussing the traits you are looking for face to face? A big reason that Goldens fail out as traditional service dogs is due to high prey drive. You may find a conformation bred dog with lower prey drive but the biddability can also be lacking if the breeder doesn't value that trait. The dog can have the most people loving personality on the planet and not be very 'biddable'. 

If your health issues may keep you from providing proper exercise on a daily basis, it's going to make it difficult to keep your Golden in a proper frame of mind for training. They really do need aerobic exercise every day, when you skip a day or two, they will make you pay for it.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

If you're interested in doing obedience as well as training the dog to be a service dog why not look into performance breeders. Dogs with high level obedience titles should have the biddability you need.


----------



## 3181wly (Nov 22, 2015)

Probably the single most important trait is for the dog to calm, calm, calm. Show dogs and hunting dogs by nature probably aren't the kind of calm that most service dog trainers would be selecting as their first choice. I'm not expert, just my two cents. I would talk to the trainer, assuming he/she has experience with service dogs. Service dogs aren't just well trained dogs. They are much more, so it take a special type of trainer who knows what you need out of your dog and who knows the best kind of dog to provide that service. Just saying.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I have goldens from all various backgrounds. My calmest dog I've ever had is a field dog with a solid field trial background. This dog has an off switch. Not all goldens do. I also picked the middle puppy in the litter for energy. I picked the one that got along with all the other pups. My field pup also is the most trainable. As you mentioned in your post, field goldens are the best for obedience competition. All you have to do is look at the current OTCH statistics to find that 18 out of 20 top golden retrievers come from field breedings. 

So I'd ask the breeder for a pup with an off switch that can be verified in the pedigree (my pup's came from his grand dam). I'd also ask for the mellowest pup in the litter and definitely make sure it's a pup that gets along with all the pups. I think you'll do fine.

I have been around high energy show dogs. Some are very sweet, but they are so hard to train. Their energy is hard to direct. I'll pick a field dog over a show dog any day if I'm looking for a dog I can train and work with.


----------



## Breiwynn (Sep 22, 2016)

I have a mixed field/show line golden for service dog work. My girl comes from Maplelane Golden Retrievers in Beeton, Ontario Canada. Maplelane breeds goldens for a mobility service dog organization in Barrie, Ontario.

I know many handlers who have a preference for either or, I think it really boils down to the individual dog. I have two friends with show line goldens, and two other friends with field retrievers. My girl Xia has a lot of drive and energy but she can tone down when we're working or when I'm unwell. She has an on and off switch, it's fantastic. She's a mobility assistance and medical alert service dog.

I suggest you visit breeders and get a feel for their dogs.










_Xia in her leather work harness._​


----------



## Bella Floden (Nov 28, 2014)

I think perhaps it may come down to the individual puppy. I would instead consider temperament testing the litters for a calm dog with the potential for being obedient. It may be worthwhile waiting for the right litter/puppy to come along that will be suitable.


----------

